# Wie Int-Wert in Datei schreiben?



## Rufus.Mueller (24. Jun 2011)

Offenbar lassen sich integer-Werte nicht direkt in eine Datei schreiben. Einen Parser String.parseString() gibt es nicht.  Wie geht man da am besten vor? Der int-Wert den ich in die Datei schreiben will ist Spanne.



```
FileWriter filewriter = new FileWriter("Ausgabe_VP.txt", true);
		filewriter.write(spanne);
	
		filewriter.write( "jj \t");
		filewriter.append( System.getProperty("line.separator"));
		filewriter.close();
```


----------



## JCODA (24. Jun 2011)

entweder 

```
String.valueOf(int i);
```
oder

```
i+""
```
macht den int-Wert zu einem String.


----------



## Rufus.Mueller (24. Jun 2011)

Das funktioniert!


----------



## thewulf00 (24. Jun 2011)

Ich glaube, es ginge auch

```
(new Integer(intVar)).toString();
```
oder kurz

```
filewriter.write(new Integer(intVar));
```


----------

